# Best Weed Killer



## Redfisher1989 (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm sure this topic has come up several times however I am brand new to the forum and was unable to find a thread regarding this subject matter. I am currently seeking a new weed killer that has fast results (mostly spot control for grass and weeds native to the SWFL region). I've used Roundup and other products in the past but I'm really trying to get away from the glyphosate ingredient all together if possible. I've also tried some of the DIY products but haven't been too satisfied. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

It really depends on what you are targeting and what grass you have. Just like there is no best mower, best spreader, best forum, etc. Oh wait, there is a best forum.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> ...best forum, etc. Oh wait, there is a best forum.


:thumbup:


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm guessing you are wanting something non-selective like Roundup. If that's the case your options are contact herbicides like Diquat or pelargonic acid or systemic product containing glufosinate. Of course there are also various "bare ground" chemicals as well but they aren't labeled for residential use.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Redfisher1989 said:


> I'm sure this topic has come up several times however I am brand new to the forum and was unable to find a thread regarding this subject matter. I am currently seeking a new weed killer that has fast results (mostly grass and weeds native to the SWFL region). I've used Roundup and other products in the past but I'm really trying to get away from the glyphosate ingredient all together if possible. I've also tried some of the DIY products but haven't been too satisfied. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Are you trying to go scorched earth or selective weed control?


----------



## Redfisher1989 (Feb 28, 2019)

@Movingshrub selective weed control.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Redfisher1989 said:


> @Movingshrub selective weed control.


Got it. How's the saying go? You can have fast, cheap, or easy; pick two.

If you want fast, look for blends containing carfentrazone (Quicksilver) or pyraflufen-ethyl (Octane), to speed up burn-down.

Off the top of my head, I'd guess Celsius plus Quicksilver is probably the easiest combo that works on both grass-like weeds and broadleaf, while also playing nice with St Aug..

Another option would be Speedzone, which is three-way ester with quicksilver. I'm not 100% it's St aug friendly, but might be if you can tolerate damage. It should smoke all of your broadleaf weeds, but won't touch any grass-like weeds. It should be used before it gets above 80F.

IF you're looking to go after speed weeds, please specify which would help on post-em selection.

Atrazine could be a contender, same with monument.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

For nonselective clean up, the fastest is propane.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> For nonselective clean up, the fastest is propane.


I was thinking it . Although to be pedantic I'd have to go with MAPP or acetylene


----------

